
Show HN: All* Perfect Pangrams of English - temporalparts
https://medium.com/@FallingForFallacies/all-perfect-pangrams-of-english-8c8d0f621bee
======
ColinWright
Quote:

The most well known English pangram is probably

“The quick brown fox jumped over the lazy dog”.

:End quote

That doesn't contain an "s".

I also can't find in his work my favourite:

"Quartz glyph job vex'd cwm finks."

That means "The task of carving some symbols on some quartz annoyed some
informers from a valley."

~~~
Nadya
They misremembered "The quick brown fox _jumps_ over the lazy dog."

~~~
temporalparts
I did misremember, thanks for pointing it out!

